# HOLA and SHOUT OUT to Colorado Medical Marijuana Users!!



## COmidnightrider46 (Jul 13, 2007)

*WOW, nice website.* Look forward to pleasant dialogue with ALL interested parties. Be SAFE & WELL.
//Timothy (COmidnightrider46)


*PS- ENJOY my pictures* of the *2007 ASPEN NORML LEGAL SEMINAR* with *TOMMY CHONG* And at Hunter S. Thompson's famous OWL FARM in WOODY CREEK, this June EXCLUSIVELY on the picture gallery at *rockymountaincaregiverscooperative.com*

*PSS- Enjoy this week's medical marijuana interview on JOHNDOERADIO.COM*


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2007)

hello friend. make yourself comfortable. there's food in the fridge and nuggies in the bowl. enjoy..................


----------



## GraF (Jul 13, 2007)

hey, Ive got people in Colorado- nice to meet you though- hopefully I will see ya soon!!


----------



## shamegame (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the site.See you around!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 7, 2008)

Welcome to RIU, it really is a lovely site.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello and welcome!!!---Please keep your seats and trays in the upright position and get ready for a hell of a ride friend.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 12, 2008)

Be aware of this fellow he has wiggled his way across our state misleading unknowing patients to fall for misleading situations and shady people.I was led astray myself so I understand about his quick talking and never ending promises that we all have heard.Please search for any other caregiver before settling on this one.
Be well, Be safe. Herbologist


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

>.< Care to elaborate herboligist???


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 12, 2008)

will my CA mmj card work in CO? or wold I have to get one separately ? I plan on visiting and I need my medicine. Also what are you plant limits in CO, if they have limits...


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

No it will not work here. You will need to get a new MMJ card here.

The plant limits in colorado are 6 plants 3 flowering 3 not flowering.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 12, 2008)

ganjagoddess said:


> No it will not work here. You will need to get a new MMJ card here.
> 
> The plant limits in colorado are 6 plants 3 flowering 3 not flowering.


gay as fuck. those limits suck unless you veg for a month atleast. Whats th price for a card in co?


----------



## 40acres (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just in ft collins for a week and there wa a dispensary up there. There is a headshop across the street from 3 brothers burgers or soem shit like that in a basement. THere is a smoking hot 18-20 yr old blonde chick who hit on me, and told me where the dispensary was around the corner. Not very smart, but well worth the trip? They also sell some great pieces for good prices. 
And that chick is banging hot.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> And that chick is banging hot.


lucky ol you. Theres some hottties that live down stairs, and they work in a mmj clinic


----------



## ganjagoddess (Aug 12, 2008)

bleezyg420 said:


> gay as fuck. those limits suck unless you veg for a month atleast. Whats th price for a card in co?


$90.00 a year.


----------



## herbologist (Aug 18, 2008)

That will be determined by you and your Dr,that depends on what you discuss,I am allowed 29 flowering of my own. Conditions and application methods matter.


----------

